# Johnson Beach w/ Family 3/10/12



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Me, my mom and dad went out to Johnsons today for some surf fishing, i was the only one who didn't catch anything!!! they skunked me... but they both wound up catching small sharks, dogfish i think (cat eyes, and long but slender body). Both good catches on a very windy day, coming out of the east at 20 easy with fairly rough surf..


----------

